# Ab 769 Euro vorbestellbar - PCGH-Gaming-PC HD7870-Edition: 6-Kern-CPU + Radeon HD 7870 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ab 769 Euro vorbestellbar - PCGH-Gaming-PC HD7870-Edition: 6-Kern-CPU + Radeon HD 7870 [Anzeige]*

					Sie sind auf der Suche nach einem Komplett-Rechner für unter 1.000 Euro? Dann sollten Sie einen Blick auf diesen neuen PCGH-Gaming-PC werfen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ab 769 Euro vorbestellbar - PCGH-Gaming-PC HD7870-Edition: 6-Kern-CPU + Radeon HD 7870 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Cinnayum (10. Oktober 2013)

Normalerweise bin ich ja von euren Fertig-PCs überzeugt.

Aber was ihr da gebaut habt, ist der bisher immer kompetenten Beratung und auch eurem Anspruch unwürdig.

Der lauteste und stromhungrigste PC aus der Liste ist zugleich der langsamste?

120W bei 5 Stunden täglich (typischer Student / Schüler mit zuviel Zeit bzw. Idleverbrauch) ergibt 60€/ Jahr Stromkosten.
Dann habe ich den Mehrpreis zum GTX 760 - PC nach 3 Jahren wieder raus und während der gesamten Zeit einen deutlich schnelleren PC gehabt.


----------



## IqpI (10. Oktober 2013)

Ein 3570K und eine 660ti. ~1150€  das ist doch ein schlechter Witz. (Noch bei alternate gelistet)


----------



## 14Hannes88 (10. Oktober 2013)

IqpI schrieb:


> Ein 3570K und eine 660ti. ~1150€  das ist doch ein schlechter Witz. (Noch bei alternate gelistet)



ich meine: so nett die angebote auch sein mögen... für leute die die PCGH lesen, sollte es machbar sein einen eigenen Rechner zusammen zu bauen. Ansonsten ist es nur dann interessant, wenn man zwei linke Hände hat.


----------



## Mystique1680 (10. Oktober 2013)

moin.
dieser produkthinweis (werbung) macht dem media-markt ja langsam konkurenz.... das "ding" kann man doch niemandem empfehlen.
für den preis geht auch was anderes..., besseres!
das war schlecht herr produkt-manager!!!!
allen anderen nen schönen tag!!


----------



## MyArt (10. Oktober 2013)

Die Teile werden für sehr unbeholfene PC-Gamer gebaut. 
Das die nicht das Hammer PL-Verhältniss haben wie die Teile die ihr euch zusammenschustert sollte klar sein.


----------

